# Is my puppy too thin?



## RussianGSD (Aug 25, 2013)

My puppy doesn't look like other GSD's. A while back on this forum someone said he is a sable GSD. Can anyone confirm? He is kinda thin and has a very thin tail.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks fine. Roughly 6 months?


----------



## RussianGSD (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes.6 months exactly. Do u think he is a mix?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

he looks fine and looks pure sable gsd


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

RussianGSD said:


> Yes.6 months exactly. Do u think he is a mix?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mines roughly 6 months also and is in that awkward stage also. He's so dorky, too big for his own good.

Looks pure to me, but its hard to tell.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

scarmack said:


> Mines roughly 6 months also and is in that awkward stage also. He's so dorky, too big for his own good.
> 
> Looks pure to me, but its hard to tell.


Ha-ha my little fellow as well he's all legs and ears 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------

